# Mosaic pigeons?



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I purchased these 2 nest mates from a friend of mine last Thursday. 
They are half lahore and half helmet.
I think they might be mosaics as well.
What do you think?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=687&pictureid=8099
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=687&pictureid=8100
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=687&pictureid=8103
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=687&pictureid=8102

Keith
[email protected]
http://freewebs.com/kjcii/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't think so, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, I don't think they are.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sorry Keith but you just bought a bunch of half breeds, and there no MOSAICS but they look nice* GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They are right, most likely*

A visible mosaic pigeon will show at least two colors that would not normally be seen together, such as red and black, ash red and blue, dilute and intense and so on. They seem to defy logic and are regarded as two sperm fertilizations of a single egg. Some are probably just that.

Almond pigeons are an exception to the rule and could be argued to be mosaic but are widely accepted as "somewhat normal" because we see so many of them. It is very often in almond breeding that mosaics are found but are only considered "mosaic" when the colors are clumped together in large patches that are not consistent with almond pigeons. I call these "almond mosaics", maybe this will catch on. 

These birds (yours) only show things that can normally be seen together and mixed with white. White may make things interesting or prettier but it has no relevance to the indication of a mosaic.

Bill


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Most appealing birds, whatever they are or aren't!


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

No, they are not mosaics as has been stated above. However, I would most definitely encourage you to keep detailed notes of the babies that you raise from these birds and their kids. The Lahore marking is apparently a combination of three marking - helmet; shield; and the bellneck. It would be extremely interesting for you to have a basic pigeon pic - just outline on a piece of paper (right and left sides) and fill in the color of the babies as they arrive. It might help us determine exactly how the various pied mutations interact with each other.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks to everybody that replied.
They are definitely interestingly marked.
The colors, except for on the head, are pretty clearly divided down the lateral line.
Most pieds I have seen are more bilaterally symetrrical or randomly marked
I picked them up because I have a pretty good market, for pretty pigeons, for the pet trade.
Keith


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is thread and pictures of my mosaic hen: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/is-this-a-mosaic-35410.html?highlight=whiskey


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmm. I think they look mosaic. The thing that kinda deters me from saying that is that you have two pigeons that look the same. I think it's very unlikey that one would get TWO mosaics..


----------

